# Singapore - Marina Bay Sand



## Fahad Al-Alawi (Apr 15, 2011)

This picture have been taken from Marilion Park
the view is in Marrina BAy Sand Hotel

enjoy


----------



## Samerr9 (Apr 15, 2011)

great!! looks like HDR


----------



## molested_cow (Apr 15, 2011)

Horizon?

I'd rather you took the photo from the railing so you don't include the people, just the water and then the buildings.


----------



## Fahad Al-Alawi (Apr 15, 2011)

I have taken, but this one which have taken with nice colore

this picture whith-out tripoud  I missed alote of things that day


----------



## photorookie12 (Apr 15, 2011)

I actually like the people in the foreground on the first picture, but there is something off about the overall composition.  The lights are great, and the people are great, but the horizon is off and there's something odd about the placement of the buildings in relation to everything else.


----------



## Mike Lamb (Apr 15, 2011)

The shot is stunning and the people in the foreground are a must.


----------



## Drake (Apr 16, 2011)

I also like the first shot a lot, all the people really add something to the whole image. Kind of a street photography thing. Too bad you didn't have your tripod, as the second shot could really be spectacular. Never seen anything like it.


----------



## Fahad Al-Alawi (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks ALL 

your commands add value to my picture


----------



## NayLoMo6C (Apr 16, 2011)

thing with the first one is the uneven horizon, and the dark halo around the structure on the left. Other than that, it's a great photo with fun and vibrant colors and vibe. 

i wonder what would happen if you tried doing a long exposure of the second picture


----------

